# Wethering an older buck



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone every had an older buck castrated? We are thinking of having Homer castrated. Just searching on the web I've read differing opinions on it. Some are saying banding (with larger bands for cattle) is the least painful, even on and older buck. Others say no way, and to have a vet surgically castrate. We are planning on calling the vet for his input on monday. I obviously have no experience either way, so I thought I'd ask around here to see what others have done in the meantime. 
BTW, Homer is just 8 months old today and approx 80-90 pounds.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think you are right to ask a vet. I would not band a buck that old. Personally. This is the right time of year to have them surgically castrated, no flies.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's personal opinion as far as the means to do it. I banded my 2 year old buck Teddy back at the end of February...same porotocol as when I band baby boys, he did fine.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I had my 6 yo buck surgically castrated earlier this year. I have heard opinions on banding vs surgical, and I decided to go with the surgery. My vet said she felt all those "boy parts" the cords and blood vessels etc would be very mature and thick to band. Harry went through the surgery well, but then did have some abnormal bleeding which was worrisome (find by next day). And it wasn't cheap. 

I know people that band older bucks, and I have only heard of one that had a problem. The band didn't completely cut off the circulation, and he got infected. 8 months old isn't terribly old, so I may band --- so many opinions!

Maybe a call to the vet will help out


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I know of people who use the emasculstone/Burdizo (bad at spelling today lol?) thing on bucks and bulls all ages so that might be something to look into. Its also bloodless which is why Im planning to get one.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I had Romeo done just this year. He was 2 and did fine. (vet did it) I took him home with 2 pain shots and his favorite jelly beans. He is now a un-stinky love bug.

I am thinking of having Ben done. I love him so but I can't love on him without getting "splashed" every time he pee's. I don't want to scratch his face either. PU!

Gina


----------

